# Dipped Strawberries



## piglet91 (Mar 16, 2005)

Hello, Any one have a easy recipe for Dipped Strawberries i want makes don't take a lots of time. 


Thank you


----------



## miniman (Nov 11, 2006)

I would melt some chocolate (good quality) in a double boiler or bain marie. Dip the cleaned strawberries in the melted choclate and let the chocolate set. Chill until served.


----------



## bubbamom (Jan 30, 2002)

Yes, I've done it the way miniman described. Just make sure the strawberries are completely dry before dipping. Enjoy!


----------



## spiritwolf (Sep 12, 2006)

Hey this is easy and YUMMY, Just melt some chocolate in the wave, and then Dip your strawberries in to the choc, only half way though, its real good, eat as is or serve with cream.:roll:


----------



## getbakd (May 14, 2008)

THese is not recipes- 

THis is recipe:

10 strawberries (red) (size of big toe on big fat chick)
2 sq baking chocolatz
1/4 tsp canola oil
2 tsp honey (yellow - not brown)

Melt everything (not strawberriez) in microwave - stir...

Taste & be shur you didn't f--- it up... (CAREFUL - HOT!!!)

STICK STRAWBERRIES in MIX!

PUT on counter and stare at them TIL you cantz hold bck.

EAT IN YOU MOUTH!


----------



## ceejay (Apr 26, 2008)

To avoid tempering the chocolate you should use semper chocolate. This type of chocolate doesn't have to be tempered due to its high fat content. Sinice your in a rush just break off a little bit off the block and melt in the microwave, 10sec at a time, for about 30 sec. Remember to stir often.


----------



## jessiquina (Nov 4, 2005)

you are my hero.... "big toe on big fat chick".... lol


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I've done this as described above and it works fine. Sometimes I melt some white chocolate and drizzle it over the dark chocolate. I usually set the dipped berries on parchment paper so they're easy to remove.


----------

